# some of the stuff Im into



## bastardmaker (Apr 7, 2011)

My favorite band ever is the melvinsI listen to a lot of stuff, but mostly like stoner beer metal. some of my other favorites are pissed jeans/harvey milk/floor/torche/black elk/megazilla/gorch fock/tia carerra/lozen/big business/tweakbird/trash talk/the snake trap/motorhead/the devil and the sea/monotonix/sex vid/dark meat/intronaught/mouth of the architect/oxbow/grayceon/weedeater/black cobra/the roller/employer, employee/migas/architect/mr. bungle.

anyways Im originaly from austin and I'm in SF for a few months before I need to get on the mountain and do so farming. PM me if you wanna catch a show in the SF bay area


----------



## bastardmaker (Apr 7, 2011)

and im way into sharing. I'm really knowledgeable about our kinds of music. if you have a request like a link to a DL, i'm pretty good with those things, and I'd love to share and swap


----------



## dharma bum (Apr 7, 2011)

Ozma!


----------



## mikefwt (Apr 7, 2011)

Bad dream!!


----------

